# Dodo Juice Basics Wax-Safe Wash



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
Can be had from many online resellers of dodo at around £8.95 for 500ml
*
Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Basics of Bling. You Make My Car Bling.

* Dilute 1:400
* pH-Neutral and residue free
* 'wax friendly' and to leave previously applied wax layers on the car
* Suitable for all coloured cars

A high quality 'entry level' Dodo Juice shampoo, designed to clean thoroughly without affecting pre-existing wax or sealant layers.

Basics Wax-Safe Wash is the perfect introduction to the legendary range of Dodo Juice detailing shampoos. pH-neutral and residue free, it contains the same high quality biodegradable surfactants found in the more expensive Dodo Juice shampoos, yet is a simpler recipe scaled up for larger production runs....making it markedly less expensive.

Despite cleaning well, it is 'wax-safe', helping preserve wax or sealant layers previously applied to the car. Use it on glass, including windscreens, without fear of smearing - and at 1:400 dilution ratio it is twice as concentrated as typical high street shampoos. Plus it smells like aftershave. Good Times!

Use: Pressure wash or snow foam car thoroughly to remove loose dirt. Fill wash bucket with warm water, dose with 2-4 capfuls and agitate until mixture foams. Apply with clean sponge or wash mitt from the top of the car working downwards, ideally rinsing sponge or wash mitt in separate rinse bucket. After washing, pressure wash car with cold water to rinse, then dry vehicle. Can be used on glass without subsequent smearing.

*Packaging:*
Not to disappoint it the Dodo boys have made another eye catching packaging for this one. Also comes with basics of bling branding which is nice. Nice and vibrant too.



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
A nice bright blue liquid lurks inside the bottle. I'm not sure how to describe the smell, I suppose its a soapy smell but its nice, can't say fairer than that - nice enough to enjoy using it.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Having used many shampoo products across the years I always wonder what more can be given. This shampoo delivers - no frills no nonsense.

When mixed up at 400:1 or used in the lance the product cuts through the dirt like nobodys business. Before use my car was far from clean after a few weeks worth of winter road grime stuck to the car. I knew I would require a shampoo which provided great cleaning power to combat this.

This shampoo certainly delivered and at that it was nice and slick. The dirt and grime was no problem. 
Firstly I used it thorugh the lance and then used the Dodo MF sponge to wash the car with the shampoo. The slick formula breezed over the paint and cut through the grime. 
Also to note, to say it foams well is a serious understatement.

In the bucket:









In action









*Ease Of Use:*
Through the lance or in your bucket this product is easy enough to use. Dilute up as required and you are well on your way.

*Finish:*
Nice and clean and restored the finish from the LSP

Here is the before pics - as you can see some nice dirt on there.





































On to the Foam Gun:



















The foam was then rinsed. This left a film of dirt to take off:



























I then proceeded to use the sponge and give the car a good wash and rinse and I was left with the following:




























I think you will agree this was a good result.

I must also comment that this shampoo rinsed off with absolute ease.

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
£8.95 for 500ml... what do you get for under a tenner these days! Barely get a pizza from Dominoes for that. With a dilution of 400:1 that makes 50-53ml per 20L of water. So you are looking at about 10 washes from your 500ml bottle. For me I was maybe once a week so thats just over 2 months from this bottle. So in real terms this is great value as not many other products offer such a good dilution, another economical product from dodo.

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*









*Conclusion:*
Another corker of a shampoo from the Dodo boys and a corker of a price to go with it. Absolute no frills no tricks this product works and it works well. It doesn't compete with the bulk shampoos but to be fair it doesn't need to - it speaks for itself. Its only 9 as it doesn't bring a newness to a product and it didn't WOW me as such, as I knew it'd be good. Its very affordable and very good. If your looking for another shampoo and even one to use on the customers cars this might be the one for you. Complete your Dodo shampoo collection with this one. I personally did not get on with SN shampoo but trying this has urged me to revisit SN shampoo and I will in the new year.

Thank you to Dom (Dodo Factory) for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: one of our traders such as Waxamomo, Cleanyourcar, i4detailing or EliteCarCare to name but a few. Waxamomo stock it here: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=622&idcategory=0


----------

